# Ehh got bored.



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Might do it, might not. Even though I'm not good enough (hopefully will progress fast) right now I can film (experience from BMX and Skating) some of my friends that are real good. I hope I could do it though. Ya' know? Just a shorter 30 minute type film. If you like the idea and want to see more, then subscribe but like I said could be awhile.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

hahaha get out granny


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Please ignore the peanut gallery. They're just jealous.

This is not a slam, but do a spell-check before putting up your titles. Bad spelling or grammar is like bad specials in a movie - jars and distracts the viewer.

amature -> amateur


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

go learn to snowboard. nobody wants to watch you learning, nobody wants to watch you suck. put down the camera and worry about riding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> go learn to snowboard. nobody wants to watch you learning, nobody wants to watch you suck. put down the camera and worry about riding.


This, there's enough fucking crap videos on the Internet don't add any more!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Please ignore the peanut gallery. They're just jealous.
> 
> This is not a slam, but do a spell-check before putting up your titles. Bad spelling or grammar is like bad specials in a movie - jars and distracts the viewer.
> 
> amature -> amateur


Ok I wasn't sure about that but when I looked up 'amature' it came up with a definition, I didn't bother to read just expecting that that was the spelling I was looking for. I should of researched farther/better but like I said I probably won't do it just got bored and I hadn't used the C4D in awhile (software that I built the 'Ascent' with so I just started messing around.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't listen to douchers. Filming adds fun to snowboarding, even if you're not throwing down. There are probably dozens of people on this forum that are at the same level as you an might want to watch some beginner stuff. Just label it newb or learning to carve or something so we know what it is before watching it. Just because it doesn't interest some of us jaded fucks doesn't mean it won't interest somebody else.


----------

